# Solved: 1 TB hard drive only showing 931 GB



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2007)

i have a Hitachi HDS721010KLA330 1 terabyte hard drive. my problem is it is only showing 931 GB, even after compressing. is there any way i can increase the space to full capacity? i use a lot of programs so the extra space will come in handy. i used Acronis Disk Director Suite 10 to increase the space after i formatted and reinstalled Windows, at that time it was only showing 128 GB until i used it to increase it to the current size. any help is appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's right. That is the true amount of space on a one terabyte drive. The manufacturer's use 1000 kb as one MB, rather than 1024 kb.


----------



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> i have a Hitachi HDS721010KLA330 1 terabyte hard drive. my problem is it is only showing 931 GB, even after compressing. is there any way i can increase the space to full capacity? i use a lot of programs so the extra space will come in handy. i used Acronis Disk Director Suite 10 to increase the space after i formatted and reinstalled Windows, at that time it was only showing 128 GB until i used it to increase it to the current size. any help is appreciated.


No.There's no way to get 1 TB of disk space from a 1 TB HD.Blame it on the HD companies from misleading us 

A piece of useless information:right click on your Hitachi drive in my computer and select properties.Under capacity,you'll see that in the middle,it will show the drive's disk space in bytes,but to the right of it,it will how you the true amount of space you can use


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2007)

well damn... thanks guys. i guess i'll hook up that 500 GB if i ever actually run out of space in the future.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The maths is 1,000/1.024/1.024/1.024 = 931


----------

